# Boston Butt a different way



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

After seeing ribs by Hyco in his Souse Vide cooker, I decided to try a Boston Butt. Injected with butter, covered in Slap Yo Mama, then into the bag. Cooked overnight at 160* for 20 hours. Finished for 45 min in the oven when we got home from the woods tonight. Side of mashed taters and gravy and carrots in the Souse Vide and it was a great meal. Incredibly tender and tasted great.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds and looks goooood!


----------

